# 2n with 8n motor



## michael j. rohloff (Mar 21, 2020)

Good morning newbie 53 here,well did it again went out bought another piece of iron.I believe its a 2n with an 8n motor in it it does start but shuts off starter doesnt turn over too fast.







a


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a great beginning to a fun relationship. What makes you think it has an 8N engine in it? It turns over slowly, perhaps because it's 6 volts? Mine sounds like Jimmy Durante when it turns over, Ya..cha..cha...
Are you planning on dressing it up a little, or are you going to use it as is? 
Shutting off could be a number of things. Could be a plugged fuel screen, there is one in the outlet of the fuel tank, and one in the inlet of the carb. There should also be a fuel bowl at the fuel tank outlet that has a screen in it as well. Maybe a plugged fuel tank vent, or a gummed up carb. If it runs for a while, then shuts off, It could be a bad coil.
Plenty of things to poke around at. Get a manual and think about cleaning it up and changing the fluids so you can have a little piece of mind.


----------



## michael j. rohloff (Mar 21, 2020)

Bill,I did a stupid thing when we went and looked at it he showed me the starter switch burned to a crisp.so he bought a new starter looked like an amazon one.i disconnected everything powered the starter direct.realized something is locked up turned the fan blade trick nutten.this guys getting ansi ill give it to you cheap make me an offer.well i dnt like doing that i never come out on top or even middle.so pulled the starter and prybard it a little boom freed up.so now the owner comes back let me show you the other stuff i have.farmall A in the weeds a trip 3 pt scoop looks like 6 row 3 pt cultivator old wore out two bott plow 6' disc i think its a pittsburg not pos 7' back blade and a blue colored plow single but long shaft on it. what'll you give me has to be gone by end of day.i said 750.00 anything on the property that has to do with a tractor goes with it rite he said cash i got the fever went straight to the bank was back in an hour with my friend and his back hoe.the tractor set for two years it doesnt smoke but i hear a little noise dwn low oil filter was falling apart we dumped the oil new filter gonna put 15w40 rotella in it an dumped all the gas put 5 gal high test with a little sea foam put brand new plugs and im going to rub the point with craokus cloth tomorrow then try it again.what do you think.thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like you have a whole lotta tractor stuff! And a Framall A to boot!
You may want to do a complete service on the ford for now, engine oil and filter, and get yourself a big ol' pail of tractor transmission oil and get that sorted. Check the tranny oil, it probably full of water... maybe.


----------

